# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  قناة الجزيرة والكيل بمكياليْن، لصالح مَن؟‬

## هدوء عاصف

*قناة الجزيرة والكيل بمكياليْن، لصالح مَن؟‬



 منذ 4 أعوام والضفة تعاني مصادرة للحريات المختلفة المدنية والسياسية،  وتواجه الاعتقال السياسي والفصل الوظيفي لأسباب سياسية والتشييك الأمني على  الوظائف المختلفة، بالإضافة إلى سياسات الاستدعاء والتهديد وملاحقة طلبة  الجامعات.
     ولكن الجديد في العام الأخير هو توقيع المصالحة، الذي لم تغطِ فيه  الجزيرة في الضفة سوى احتفالات التوقيع، ورغم تنظيم عدة فعاليات على مدار 8  شهور في نابلس ورام الله والخليل احتجاجًا على تجاوزات الأجهزة الأمنية؛  إلا أن مكتب رام الله/الجزيرة لم يُلقِ بالًا لذلك.

    ورغم التواصل مع مكتب القناة في الضفة ومراسلة موقعها إلا أنها أيضًا  وجدت ذرائع مختلفة لعدم التغطية؛ فتارة المراسل في إجازة، وتارة يعدون  بالتغطية، والأعذار لا تنتهي.

     فضائيات عدة غطت أحداث الضفة الغربية ما عدا الجزيرة التي لم تغب عن  ليبيا ومصر وتونس واليمن؛ بل لم تغب عن غزة، وقد بثت أخبارًا بتاريخ  31/12/2011م سلطت الضوء فيها على استدعاءات بحق كوادر فتحاوية في غزة،      ونظمت لقاءات لتتناول هذه القضية، فيما لم تبث الجزيرة أي خبر عن  الاستدعاءات في الأسبوع الأخير في الضفة الغربية والتي جاءت مباشرة بعد  تصريح الضميري بأنهم توقفوا عن إرسال الاستدعاءات، ولا عن الاعتقالات  المستمرة حتى يومنا هذا في الضفة الغربية، ولا عن محاكمة طلاب المدارس  بتهمة كتابة شعارات مؤيدة لحماس، وجاءت بعد تصريح المصري بأنه سيتم طي هذا  الملف مع نهاية ديسمبر 2011م !

    الجزيرة التي ذهبت وراء خبر دون أن تتثبت منه، تهمل الضفة الغربية ولا تُعطِها عُشر التغطية لغزة في الملف السياسي.
    نحن هنا لن نتحدث عن إهمالها لصفقة وفاء الأحرار سواء بتغطية إتمامها أو في حصادها، ولكن السؤال حول عمل مكتبها في رام الله:
لصالح مَن هذه التغطية المنحازة؟     لصالح مَن يتم إهمال تجاوزات الأجهزة الأمنية في الضفة؟     أم أصبحت الضفة خارج التغطية الإخبارية لمكتب الجزيرة في رام الله؟ما رأيك في قناة الجزيرة؟؟

**الموضوع من إعداد "نور الفكر"
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قناة الجزيرة زي البومة بتظل ورى بلد ليخرب بتحرك الراي العالمي ضد دولة معينه وقيادة معينة لحتى  تخرب وتتدمر طبعا اكيد ما الها ايد بس الاعلام هو اقوى سلاح في العصر 
بالنسبة الي هي والعربية  صارن يبالغن خاصة بقصة التشويش على ارسالها !!!؟؟  :Acebf6cab7: 

سبحان الله دايما مستهدفة  ويوم التجمع اللي صار عند دوار الداخلية كنا يومها بعمان  وشفت المنظر مجموعة متجمعه لما وصلت  البيت بقدرة قادر صورتها الجزيرة مظاهرة ضد الحكومة  وحياة الله حسيت حالي  ببلد ثانية من الصور يا انا عيوني بتكذب يا همه ببالغو من يومها عرفت انه سياستها تروجية مش مهم الحقيقة عندهم المهم كيف تستقطب الجماهير حولها وتخلي المواطب العربي يقعد يبحبش على تردداتها اللي صارت اكثر من الف قناه قال ليش لانه تشوش عليها .

برايي لو الواحد يفتح ع قناه اجنبية ع الاقل بنقلو الخبر بموضوعية وبدون تحيز اكثر .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ترويج كآذب وسبق صحفي تافه وتفخيم وتضخيم وحقائق مشوشة ومشوهة
انا ضد كل لـ هـ القنوآت
وموضوع اهمالها بـ الضفة فـ أكيد العربية والجزيرة بخافوو متلهم متل غيرهم وبتم أخذ رشوة ليسكتوو
المهم ~ الله العليم ما بما تخفيه الضمائر والقلوب واعلم بالنيات وربنا كبير
حلو انك سلطت الضوء على الغبرة الي بتحيط فينا هدوء كـ عادتك مبدع بأقتناء المواضيع النقاشية*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> قناة الجزيرة زي البومة بتظل ورى بلد ليخرب بتحرك الراي العالمي ضد دولة معينه وقيادة معينة لحتى  تخرب وتتدمر طبعا اكيد ما الها ايد بس الاعلام هو اقوى سلاح في العصر 
> بالنسبة الي هي والعربية  صارن يبالغن خاصة بقصة التشويش على ارسالها !!!؟؟ 
> 
> سبحان الله دايما مستهدفة  ويوم التجمع اللي صار عند دوار الداخلية كنا يومها بعمان  وشفت المنظر مجموعة متجمعه لما وصلت  البيت بقدرة قادر صورتها الجزيرة مظاهرة ضد الحكومة  وحياة الله حسيت حالي  ببلد ثانية من الصور يا انا عيوني بتكذب يا همه ببالغو من يومها عرفت انه سياستها تروجية مش مهم الحقيقة عندهم المهم كيف تستقطب الجماهير حولها وتخلي المواطب العربي يقعد يبحبش على تردداتها اللي صارت اكثر من الف قناه قال ليش لانه تشوش عليها .
> 
> برايي لو الواحد يفتح ع قناه اجنبية ع الاقل بنقلو الخبر بموضوعية وبدون تحيز اكثر .



*انا  معك مها 100% الإعلام اقوى سلاح بهالوقت وصار قادر ليزيح انظمة ويزعزعها ،  التجارب بهالمجال كتيرة وبصمتها واضحة ، وبالنسبة لتغطياتها للوقائع في  عمّان والأردن فواضح فبركتها وعرضها لأنصاف الحقائق ، من الواضح ان سياستها  الترويجية لـ "ثورة الشعوب" فيها مصلحة تخدم القناة من الناحية الدعائية  ومن غير المستبعد لـ "خدمة دول" ربما تكون الها مصلحة من زعزعة الأنظمة في  الوقت الحالي ..

يمكن هون حكينا عن وضع معين للقناة في القضية  الفلسطينية ، لكن الحكي بطول لو نظرنا لسياستها الإعلامية في الدول الأخرى  واللي بتتشابه مع سياستها في تغطية احداث فلسطين ..

شكراً الك مها ..
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *ترويج كآذب وسبق صحفي تافه وتفخيم وتضخيم وحقائق مشوشة ومشوهة
> انا ضد كل لـ هـ القنوآت
> وموضوع اهمالها بـ الضفة فـ أكيد العربية والجزيرة بخافوو متلهم متل غيرهم وبتم أخذ رشوة ليسكتوو
> المهم ~ الله العليم ما بما تخفيه الضمائر والقلوب واعلم بالنيات وربنا كبير
> حلو انك سلطت الضوء على الغبرة الي بتحيط فينا هدوء كـ عادتك مبدع بأقتناء المواضيع النقاشية*



*
**
مكتب الجزيرة في الضفة يقبض راتبه بلا عمل موضوعي ولا تغطية حقيقية !
وحصرنا للحديث عن "الجزيرة" بالنسبة لـ "رام الله" ما هو إلا مهنية ننتهجها كي لا نفبرك او نُضخّم .. وما خفي أعظم!
تفخيم وتضخيم للحقائق ... نعم هي كذلك واوافقكِ الرأي "طوق الياسمين" .. أشكركِ على مشاركتك ورأيك .. أهلاً بكِ "طوق" ..
**
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أووووف شو بكرهها .. وعموماً بكره القنوات اللي متلها 

هدفها التضليل لا غير .. واللي سبقوني هون كفّوا ووفّوا وحكوا رأيي تماماً .. وبلاش أعيد اللي حكوووه 

يسلمو هدوء على الطرح*

----------


## shams spring

*بالنسبة الي فانا من المتابعين وبقوة لقناة الجزيرة 

ومن وجهة نظري هي افضل قناة اخبارية بالوطن العربي 

وبتمثل نبض الشارع....

 اما لموضوع الضفة الغربية فانا ما عندي ادنى معلومة عن السبب وراء هالتعتيم .. لكن اكيد فيه سبب ... والله اعلم

مشكوووووور ~ هدوء~  على هالطرح ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

ههههههههههه.. عجبني الموضوع والردود كمان ,, بس أنا مريحة رااااااااااااسي من كل السولافة ما بحضر أخبار بالمرة  :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):

----------


## shams spring

*ههههههههههههه اريحلك بس لازم الواحد يعرف شو صاير حوليه :P*

----------


## Sad Story

هوا مش الجزيرة كانت ذراع اعلامي لحماس ؟ هوا مش امير قطر كان بنظر حماس الفارس المخلص للامة ؟ هوا مش بحرب غزة كان بدو يطلق الجيش القطري على اسرائيل لتحريرها بس احنا مسكناه وقلنالو حدالله يا راجل لا تغلب حالك. .... هوا مش القرضاوي ابو الفتاوي مرشد حماس  ؟...  اذا كان الغباء السياسي مسيطر على حماس اذن فلتبتعد عن الدوران في فلك الافاعي.. وبالنسبة لتجاوزات السلطة في الضفة برضو هناك تجاوزات بغزة فلا فتح ولا حماس معصومتين من الجرم بحق الفلسطينيين ...  وسياتي يوما ستحاسبهم غزة عما اقترفته ايديهم الملطخة بدماء الابرياء .

----------

